# Advice on CCNA certification



## theGman (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi to everyone. I'm studying a CCNA course online just now, www.mindleaders.com, the cousre comes with the Todd Lammle 'study guide to CCNA'. What I'd like to know is, what are the realistic chances for a newbie being succesfull with the CCNA 640-801. I've completed a Comptia A+ and N+ study course to assist me with the CCNA, as I only had a basic computer knowledge, built a few home computer kits. I also have the CertSim lab for 'practical sessions', not reached that far yet. I've also bought a Cisco 2600 router and a 2900 switch. Are there any areas that I should give more attention/time to? Any advice would be great.


----------



## thizsuckz (Jan 8, 2008)

just to let you know its not 640-801 anymore its 640-802, dont know if there is a change in study material but you better check it out


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

The INTRO and ICND books from Cisco Press are great. If you know everything from cover-to-cover you should be pretty well off.

I should inform you that compared to A+ and Network+, the CCNA is _brutal_. Cisco exams are far more difficult than CompTIA exams by an order of magnitude. Study like you've never studied before. Memorize even the little details in the routed and routing protocols. Know IOS and how to configure a router and switch inside-out. Know the full commands. Definitely get as much hands-on experience as possible.

I highly recommend if you intend to get the CCNA to take a course supported by the Cisco Networking Academy taught by a CCAI (Cisco Certified Academy Instructor) - definitely get your hands in a real Cisco lab. It can cost a pretty penny and is quite intensive, but it is without a doubt worth every expense.


----------

